# What tooling can be made by an ammeter



## andrew butt (Jun 10, 2021)

I am a young person with limited experience in machining my father has some machine tools and i am wondering what tools e:g tap wrench, hammer, center punch i could make with only a lathe a mill and a few hand tools 

i would be grateful for any ideas 

thankyou 
andrew


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 10, 2021)

Here you go....



			https://ia803009.us.archive.org/29/items/machineshopprojectsbysouthbendlatheworks/Machine_Shop_Projects_by_South_Bend_Lathe_Works_text.pdf
		


Welcome to the forum, questions are encouraged and pictures are appreciated 

John


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 10, 2021)

'with only a lathe a mill and a few hand tools' what can be made? Whatever you can envision really. My Professors are here & on UTube. i am only a student. Whatever it is you desire to create:  Someone has documented their version of accomplishing it. Who knows: You might have a better idea or approach!


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 10, 2021)

thankyou for your ideas and that document 
i have all ready made a clamp a center punch and a brass hammer in metal shop class at school and have really enjoyed it
any more ideas would be apreciated


----------



## brino (Jun 10, 2021)

With "just" those tools you can do almost anything!

What tool post do you have now on the lathe?
If only a rocker or 4-way type, maybe you need to build an upgrade like a quick-change tool post.
There are a few styles look up Aloris, Norman (easier to make).
If you already have a quick-change, then how about some more tool holders?

User @mickri made a nice norman-style one here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tool-post-holder.69487/

You could make a carriage stop that clamps to the lathe bed; very useful for repeat parts.
Again there are many types, single finger, multi stop, indicator based ones, etc.

Is there anyway to mount a rear tool-post to your lathe. Those are great for parting.

How about tooling for the mill?
I know I can never find the slitting saw arbour that I need and usually have to stop and make one in the middle of doing something else.

There are several styles of mill vise stops that are useful; some clamp to the jaw edge, some to the table.
Look at the ones from Edge Technologies for ideas, then build your own version.

You could build a tooling plate and clamps for holding stuff too small and awkward for the mill vise.

What ever you decide to build, please take some photos and post the build here.

Have fun and Be safe!
-brino


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 10, 2021)

thank you for the advise i currently have a lantern style toolpost on my hercus 9 inch lathe and was thinking of making a 4 way toolpost as i have used 1 on the lathes at school and found it much better


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 10, 2021)

also i must add that i only have acces to a horizontal mill not a vertical one


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jun 10, 2021)

Is what it is andrew butt. Most horizonal mills (if they're old school) have an optional vertical head. Mills turn a cutter to shape a stationary object. Lathes turn an object to be shaped by a stationary cutter. Perhaps that is oversimplifying it. But, truth is either can be set up to act as if it were the other. Just takes imagination & a willingness to try.​


----------



## mickri (Jun 10, 2021)

It is just as easy to make a norman QCTP as it is to make a four way.  Maybe easier.  I summarized making my norman QCTP in this thread.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/norman-style-qctp.79705/  You can make one with just a lathe and a drill.  The only thing a mill is used for is to cut the slot.  This can be done on the lathe by putting an end mill in a chuck.  Clamp the tool holder to the post and use the cross slide to move the tool holder to cut the slot.  I can take some pictures of the set up if you need them.  The slot can be cut on your horizontal mill too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 10, 2021)

BROCKWOOD said:


> Is what it is andrew butt. Most horizonal mills (if they're old school) have an optional vertical head. Mills turn a cutter to shape a stationary object. Lathes turn an object to be shaped by a stationary cutter. Perhaps that is oversimplifying it. But, truth is either can be set up to act as if it were the other. Just takes imagination & a willingness to try.​


yes mine has a vertical head it was made in Germany in the 30's i think. when i was saying i only have a horizontal mill i meant i don't have a quill for drilling


----------



## mickri (Jun 10, 2021)

Pictures of your mill would help us see what you have.  Lathe too.  We love pictures.


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 12, 2021)

i have a hercus 9 inch and a fritz werner universal mill the mill is currently being rebuilt but the lathe is working they look similar to these two


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 12, 2021)

With those two "basic" tools, the only limitations are the size of the machines and, most importantly, your skills.  If you start with something simple, like a drift punch, it gives the skill to make a center punch, which then becomes the basis for a plumb bob. Each skill builds on the work performed before, adding a piece here and a piece there until, one day, you find you are a Master. Much of my work is around tooling specific to my hobby that either is "no longer available" or never was produced. The only limitations you must face are time and your own experience. Given time, even small machines can do a "work-around" on oversize needs.

.


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jun 12, 2021)

Those are some nice starter tools!  There are plenty of web resources as others here have pointed out.  You might search for some of Rudy Kouhoupt's articles or projects.  These are mostly model making projects but the majority of them seem to start with nothing but a small lathe (unimate and myford, smaller than yours)!  I believe that volume 1 of this series starts out by making a test indicator - you can't get much more basic than that!:  "The shop wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt"


----------



## mickri (Jun 13, 2021)

Mr Pete aka Tubalcain is an excellent learning source.  He is a retired high school shop teacher and knows how to teach.  His videos start with the very basics and build from there.  I think that I have watched most of them and some several times.  My go to source whenever I am looking for info on how to do something.  There are others that have lots of handy hints once you gain experience but you can't beat Mr Pete for the basics.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 14, 2021)

I have a Hercus AR, but with the horizontal belt setup instead of the vertical as shown. A very capable machine. You will do a lot of good work with yours.


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 14, 2021)

i made this today on my dads lathe sorry about the bad photos


----------



## francist (Jun 14, 2021)

That’s a good start, and you’ll get better as you get more more practise. 

Lots of times when I’m teaching myself a new skill I pick one aspect of it that I want to improve on and try to really get that nailed. I may do a bunch of different projects but still focus on that one aspect so I get to know how to be good at it. Then I pick the next thing to improve, and so on. I guess it’s breaking a compound process into individual challenges, sometimes it’s easier to understand and it’s also a good way to monitor your progress because you see results right away. Everyone learns differently though, the main thing is keep trying!

-frank


----------



## andrew butt (Jun 14, 2021)

i forgot about the tip of te drill being conical and drilled 1 hole to shallow
oops


----------

